# Broken ankle



## ThePoniesForever (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello,

So, I managed to break my ankle after falling off my 17.2hh Hanoverian. 

I went in for surgery, which went well. Now I just want to know what kinds of things I could do with my horse, while I'm on crutches?

Thanks!

~ThePoniesForever


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

That would SUCK!
I am so sorry and hope you get better soon.
I would be careful doing anything with your horse while on crutches....you don't want to cause any more damage to yourself, nor do you want to do something that may spool your horse and cause himvto injure himself or you.

I do not know how long you are going to he in a cast but I would recommend getting a horse friend to work with him while you can not.....for example lunging him for you while you over see or even grooming him for you.

Just loving on him in a safe situation and mannor is my best advice, he sure if you cause him to spool you or him are in a safe as possible environment.
Good luck, my quick healing wishes have been sent your way


----------

